# Apalachicola/ St. Joe Bay



## Charlie157 (May 15, 2014)

Headed down to FL in a couple of weeks for family vacation for a week.  Gonna take my bowfishing rig and try out the bays. Y'all have any do's or don'ts for this area? This will be my first time fishing here.... I've fished in Mobile Bay before. Thanks!


----------



## markland (May 16, 2014)

No fans or airboats in Port St. Joe, but other areas are open.  FL has a stupid non-game fish law that limits you to to 2 fish or 100lbs, whichever is greater unless you have a commercial license so keep that in mind and good luck!


----------



## Ole fla gator (May 18, 2014)

We headed down in in a couple weeks also .Plan on chasin stingrays around the bay and outside the cut.Hammer Down!


----------

